# November 2010 To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

November is here already? Thanksgiving is coming, and Christmas is right behind...are you ready? What do you need to get done this month? Post your to-do lists here and update them as the month progresses. 

This thread is here so we can support each other in our efforts to tackle the to-do lists that help us become more organized, keep our homes warm and inviting, and our homesteads productive.

So, what's on your list?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Other than all the usual getting ready for the Holidays stuff..... and chores....The ONE thing, I must accomplish this month.... is getting insulated drapes made for my bedroom and living room before the cold really sets in.
MGM - Good luck on your upcoming surgery. I sure hope it works for you. I KNOW how bad your hands hurt.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, TDD. The surgeon seemed to think I'd get back full feeling and function. He is the BEST in the area, and I trust him to do well by me. Now I'm just waiting to get okayed by L&I, schedule it, and decide who to ask to take me down there. That's all on the list for this month. I'm going to do everyone a favor and not put my shed on the list this month, lol. With the downturn in the weather, and upcoming surgeries, I doubt I'll get back to it until January, or Spring. It is tarped and dry inside, so it's useable for storage as is. 

My A List:
1. E-mail the rental agreement back for the Hawaii condo.
2. Once okayed by L&I, schedule the Rt hand surgery and arrange for transportation.
3. Get Abby moved home for a while to take care of things while I'm laid up or gone.
4. Get enough alfalfa pellets moved home to last while I'm gone.
5. Finish packing for vacation.
6. Get plumbing repairs finished.
7. VOTE! *done*

My B list:
1. Bring home several more loads of wood chips for garden paths. *brought home half a pickup load today*
2. Build more raised beds and finish winterizing.winter sowing existing beds.
3. Build a lean-to shelter and hay rack for the woods pasture off the back of the shed.
4. Finish putting the storage rooms in order and inventorying them.
5. Cut, split, stack, and tarp more wood - won't be able to do this again until January. I think I have enough, but don't want to take any chances on running low.

My C List:
1. Put away fall decorations and put up Christmas decorations before I leave for vacation.
2. Sew new curtains for main living area.
3. Wash all the windows inside and out again. (Trying to make this a monthly task and get it done each month).
4. Finish caulking and painting exterior of house, if weather permits, before hand surgery.
5. Make dentist appointment.
6. Clean out flower beds around house for the winter.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I was soooo busy last month! I'm keeping my list really short this month. Apart from keeping up with my regular cleaning I have two main things I want to get done and a couple lesser things:

*1. Finish the kitchen (painting and staining cabinets)*

*2. Paint the Great Room before Thanksgiving (patch nail holes, wash walls, prime, and paint)*

3. Finish Christmas shopping for extended family.

4. Organize Office (filing)

5. Create soap-making area in laundry room


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

If I took the time to type the list I wouldn't have time to get any of it done!! This fall seems overwhelming!!


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Finish remodeling and paint my bathroom
Paint the accent wall in the livingroom
Put a closet door and flooring in the hallway
Finish up my christmas shopping and wraping
Get the front flower beds ready for winter and plant bulbs
Do my best to keep my flylady routines going (checkout the flylady site everyone)


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, better late than never!!! Here goes
Finish canning apple juice. DONE
Sew quilt tops together
Finish block swap blocks. ALMOST DONE
Sew porch chair covers
Make welding caps for hubby
Get mending done
Finish weaving that is on loom and warp again.
Work on Tri-Loom project or sell tri loom.
List crafts for sale on HT. DONE
Order roll of quilt batting.
Wash windows.
Find place to refill copier ink cartridge or sell copier.
Move flower boxes to shed.
New house roof is scheduled for Thanksgiving weekend while we have lots of family help!!!!!:thumb:
Thats all the big stuff I can think of right now. I am not gonna list painting the barn again this month...........but if I happen to get it done, I will let you all know:grin:
I don't know why I always have so much to get done......and it is NOT because I don't ever do anything...


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Try to keep the pace in classes and keep my house looking sane!
What if I'm already warped????


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

michelleIL said:


> Try to keep the pace in classes and keep my house looking sane!
> What if I'm already warped????


Then you'll fit right in with the rest of us, lol!

I'm not getting terribly far on my list so far. I can't do a lot on the surgery front until L&I makes up their mind, and they are dragging their feet. I've been working in my woods, stacking brush and clearing as much of the deadfall out as I can...that will help with the firewood situation, as dd can go gather up enough of it each day for the fire, if necessary. Honestly, I KNOW I have plenty of firewood cut and stacked, but I just worry that if it isn't totally handy for her to use while I'm gone, she will just turn on the electric furnace!  I've managed to get the last electric bill down to 17 kwh/day and I'd like to keep it there.

Been working a bit on packing...I think I'm about there. Brought home another half-load of wood chips, and 14 bags of alfalfa pellets - that's about a month's supply. Need to bring home at least another 10 bags, but that is something that dd can help with.

Would really like to have the house exterior finished up, but the weather has been so wet that it isn't going to happen. Need a couple-3 days of dry, fairly warm weather to dry the caulk and then paint.

Have been working on the storage rooms and pantry - it's still a work in progress, but getting better all the time.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Our big goal for Nov & Dec is to get MIL house totally cleaned out to sell. We still have a few things to take to her asst living apt but going well. We have now decided we are only going (60 mi east) once a week to work b/c we fill her city dumpster and it only gets dumped once/wk. We do bring back clean/ easy things to burn here and things for ARC. This is a major slow down on our home list but I'm glad she decided to move.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, it is already half gone!!! I am not sure I am gonna accomplish anything this month.........but I guess I am, VERY SLOWLY!! Life things really keep piling up, but most of them are on the acomplishing side.
Finish canning apple juice. DONE
Sew quilt tops together ONE DONE, A DOZEN MORE TO GO!!
Finish block swap blocks. ALMOST DONE
Sew porch chair covers
Make welding caps for hubby
Get mending done
Finish weaving that is on loom and warp again.
Work on Tri-Loom project or sell tri loom.HAVE LISTED IT ON BB FOR SALE
List crafts for sale on HT. DONE
Order roll of quilt batting.
Wash windows.DONE, I KEEP THINKING THE DOORS/WINDOWS ARE OPEN!!
Find place to refill copier ink cartridge or sell copier.AT THE STORE FOR FRIDAY PICKUP!!
Move flower boxes to shed.MIGHT GET THAT DONE TODAY........I HAD FORGOTTEN THAT JOB, GLAD I CHECKED BACK ON MY LIST!!
HOUSE ROOF IS ALL HERE, SCHEDULED TO START NEXT WEDNESDAY WITH ALL HANDS ON DECK. WILL STOP LONG ENOUGH TO EAT TURKEY DINNER ON THANKSGIVING DAY!!
Hope everyone has a good holiday weekend and I think I am gonna get a lot more stuff done this week as it is supposed to be cold and rainy so I will spend a few days in my sewing room.
Good luck on your surgery MGM.
Marilyn


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a good idea to write down my to do list and not lose it!

1. Finish painting the kitchen
2. Paint the cupboards
3. Do the baseboards
4. Put up the plastic insulation
5. Clean out the front porch
6. Prepare porch for cats
7. Organize kitchen and pantry
8. Food lists
9. Declutter
10. Make apple pies
11. Put rooster in the freezer
12. Get straw for dog kennel
13. Get cats spayed
14. Winterproof door


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok i didn't write a list but i have now finished 
1 painting and organizing the front room and hall and can put up the tree tomorrow or sunday
2 got the wood bought and will be putting it down in the morning for DD(6yr old) bedroom so we can make it a safe haven for her from allergens
3 reorganized my bedroom
4 got quilt blocks done 
5 have homemade swap almost done
6 ornament swap done
7 kitchen partially reorganized and swapped out dishes 
8 1/2 of Christmas bought and or made am still working on a dollhouse


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My A List:
1. E-mail the rental agreement back for the Hawaii condo.*done*
2. Once okayed by L&I, schedule the Rt hand surgery and arrange for transportation. *done - 1st surgery on Dec 16th*
3. Get Abby moved home for a while to take care of things while I'm laid up or gone.*done*
4. Get enough alfalfa pellets moved home to last while I'm gone.*done*
5. Finish packing for vacation. *done*
6. Get plumbing repairs finished.
7. VOTE! *done*

My B list:
1. Bring home several more loads of wood chips for garden paths. *done*
2. Build more raised beds and finish winterizing.winter sowing existing beds.
3. Build a lean-to shelter and hay rack for the woods pasture off the back of the shed.
4. Finish putting the storage rooms in order and inventorying them.*half done*
5. Cut, split, stack, and tarp more wood - won't be able to do this again until February. I think I have enough, but don't want to take any chances on running low.*done*

My C List:
1. Put away fall decorations and put up Christmas decorations before I leave for vacation.
2. Sew new curtains for main living area.
3. Wash all the windows inside and out again. (Trying to make this a monthly task and get it done each month).
4. Finish caulking and painting exterior of house, if weather permits, before hand surgery.
5. Make dentist appointment.
6. Clean out flower beds around house for the winter. 

That's as far as I'm going to get this month. Flying out in a few hours to Hawaii - won't be back until mid Dec and then it's hand surgery, so I don't know if I'll be making much of a To Do list for Dec. Aloha, everyone!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Have an incredible trip, Mary!! Think of me!!!
Aloha!!
Anne


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK.....I really need January to come along. I must get a new list started and somethings checked off.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't realize that we didn't have a To Do List thread for December...I guess we didn't need that presure this month, lol! I had my first hand surgery on the 16th, successfully, although I'm still healing. Hawaii was fantastic, sunny and warm and I didn't want to come home. Between the trip and the surgery, I didn't get much done in December. Didn't even really get the house decorated, other than a tabletop Christmas tree. That is so not me when it comes to Christmas. I've decided, though, that there is always next year, and I did have an absolutely wonderful, NONcommercial Christmas with my family, so it's all good. I'm looking forward to getting going on a new list in January, even though I will be having surgery on the left hand on the 13th, so I won't be doing a lot of hard, physical work then, either.

TDD/Anne - hang in there a few more days, gf! Only 5 days left in December and then it's on to new challenges! And I did think of you in Hawaii, along with all the other HT friends I couldn't talk to while I didn't have my internet connection (was supposed to have it in the pool area of the condo, but didn't...was so NOT happy about that).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad your surgery has gone well. As I have mentioned before, I too suffer with CTS. Man, unless you are familiar with THAT pain......you have no idea, how much you actually use your hands. Heck, blinking your eyelashes is somehow connected to your hands!!
I too only put up a small tabletop tree..... Christmas was low key this year. Like you, I am ready to get rollin. 
I am going to try to not make unrealistic lists and stay to things I think I can really accomplish. (ha!ha!!) Yeah.......we know how that works! 
I sure thought about you while you were gone on your trip!! What fun!!
I puttin away the tree today and checking Christmas off my list!!
Here's to a Prosperous and HEALTHY New Year!!
ps. I hope Red is OK..............


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering where she was, too - hasn't posted here since 9th Nov. I hope she's just been busy like the rest of us....Red Tartan, where are youuuuuuuu?

BTW, Angie has given the okay to post a monthly prep to-do list in the S&EP forum starting in January, for those who need the same nudge in that area. Hope you'll join in the fun there, too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Not on any kind of printed list.....
But, got tree down and Christmas deco( such as they were),put away.
Good bit of dusting, vacuuming and laundry done.
Looking at seed catalogs today! WOOHOOOOOO!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yesterday, Lots of seed catalog browsing and ordering.....Maybe more today.
Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer... before the next cold front. I am going to try to wash my planting pots in bleach water. 
One of our local nurseries is having their annual ''tax man cometh" sale. Looking for any bargains... ie: frost blankets, garden hoses, high end - quality tools, etc. all 40-60% off. They are speaking my language!!


----------

